

ChartBeat hits 2m concurrent users - benologist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/14/chartbeat-2-million/#asf

======
dholowiski
Sorry to sound like an ad, but this is the best service ever. I wish they had
an affiliate program because everyone I explain it to signs up.

